# Hitachi Miter saw C10FCE2 *URGENT



## angieh019 (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay guys...kind of a dumb question...how the heck do you open the blade to make it go up and down so that you can start cutting? Thank you so much


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

At the back of the saw on the left side there's a steel pin. Just pull it out to unlock it.


----------



## angieh019 (Feb 27, 2012)

I looked at the back of the saw and can not find any pin that I could pull out...am I missing something?
Does it have to be plugged in to do so?
Is the pin "T" shaped?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should just be a straight rod.
It does not need to be plugged in to get it to reliese.
http://www.fixya.com/support/p976212-hitachi_c10fce2_10_compound_miter_saw


----------



## angieh019 (Feb 27, 2012)

here are a couple pictures from the back...would it be possible to point it out for me?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pictures are to dark to see.
The pins somewhere where the arm pivits at the back of the saw on one of the two sides.


----------



## angieh019 (Feb 27, 2012)

okay thanks, I will keep looking


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The bottom picture, left side where the saw pivots up and down, there is a round pen kinda silver color, just push down on the handle of the saw slightly and pull the pen at the same time, it should come open. You may have to pull the pen and work the handle up and down to get it out.

The pen will be on the left side if you are standing facing the saw from the back.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

on the hitachi's its a black knob. should be on the side of the motor housing near the handle


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This the pen I was talking about.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i see it in plain view, cant find the pin, dont use the saw lol!!


----------

